
Twitter image encoding challenge; compress an image into 140 Unicode characters - lambda
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/891643/twitter-image-encoding-challenge
======
noodle
neat idea for a challenge.

just a thought for the currently prevailing idea - a quick gzip shrinks the
tiny mona's size by 100-ish. (i'm not a member, otherwise i'd post this there)

~~~
lambda
You can log into StackOverflow with any OpenID (LiveJournal, AIM, Yahoo
account, Gmail account, etc). But I'd rather have code than just a suggestion;
it's easy to think of an idea that sounds good on paper, but harder to
actually implement it and get it to work for real world cases.

